# Emerald coast redfish club



## southern approach (Oct 3, 2007)

The 2009 season is just around the corner and we have already started planning.If anyone is interested in joining an awsome club w/ great tournaments pm me orcheck out the web site for contact info. www.theredfishclub.com


----------



## jimmyjams4110 (Oct 20, 2007)

*Below is the 2009 Emerald Coast Redfish Club Tournament Schedule*

*No tournaments in Louisiana! Lets show the IFA what kind of numbers the Panhandle has.*

*2 man teams, artificial lures only, fish must be kept alive,biggest aggregate weight wins. Go to www.theredfishclub.com, join our club forumto watch for upcoming events.*

*
*1. 2/28/09 Panama City - Bay Point Marina
2. 3/28/09 Pensacola Beach - Paradise Bar & Grill
3. 4/25/09 Destin Marina
4. 5/30/09 Navarre
5. 6/27/09 Pensacola 
6. 7/25/09 Panama City - Bay Point Marina
7. 8/29/09 Hogtown 
8. 9/26/09 Blackwater/East Bay
9. 10/24/09 Niceville - North Light Yacht Club
10. 11/21/09 **Panama City / Championship** - Bay Point Marina


*Outside events that determined the scheduled dates:*
-Lunar Calendar, schedule tournaments around full moons
-IFA Schedule, Gulf Coast & East Coast Divisions
-Outcast Inshore Slam
-Bud light Inshore Slam
-Nick's Redfish Regatta

** Any tournament date 3 months+ in advance is subject to change if conflicting schedules may arise.


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

That's an awesome schedule. With me fishing the IFA next year my girlfriend is a little jealous. So I may fish your tournaments with her. Looks like some great areas at really good times.

That is if my partners not interested of course!!!!!!!


----------



## dailysaw (Jan 22, 2008)

brad im going to fish them thisyear. you should also! should be alot ofunpressured fun. plus i would like to meet all of you in person.


----------



## jimmyjams4110 (Oct 20, 2007)

For all those people that want the IFA back here, join the club!!! After speaking with them, we are certain thatthey will come back if we can show them better numbers locally that are in the sport. 

This year is going to be our coming out party! Our website will have all membership and tournament fees with rules and regulations guidlines by the end of the week. 

Join our forum to get on our email list so you can receive our monthly club news letters.

Jim Jimenez [email protected]


----------



## jimmyjams4110 (Oct 20, 2007)

Just got word that we are a GO for Bay Point Marina in Panama City for our first tournament 2/28/09. Boat ramp fees will bewaived to any club team, full access to marina docks/fuel slips,and Bay Point's PR crew with organize the weigh in and will get a local news station to televise it. Starting off in _style_ next year. 

Second tournament is going to be at Pensacola Beach 3/28/09. With the help of our own PFF member JoeZ, I'm sure we're going to get that one hyped up as well.

Get pumped!


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

Holy Cow!!! Awesome work guy's.


----------



## jimmyjams4110 (Oct 20, 2007)

The 2009 Season Information is on our club forum if wishing to check it out.

Money, Format, Rules, etc. are all covered.

Go to the website: www.theredfishclub.com and then click on the forum tab.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Glad to help you guys.

With the absence of a serious IFA event in our area, I think the ECRC will be huge this year.

I'm happy to help and look forward to blowing the Pcola Beach event out of the water.


----------



## Brant Peacher (Oct 4, 2007)

Thanks for the support guys. We arehoping for good turnouts. We are planning to do a lot of advertisement and fundraisers between now and the first tourny.


----------



## jimmyjams4110 (Oct 20, 2007)

We got Bay Point for the first one.

2nd oneonPensacola Beach.

And now we have Ship's Chandler backing us in the Destin Marina Tourney.

Things are looking verrryyyy niiiiicccccccccceeeeee....

Thanks for all the interest, we got another 3 months to hype this thing up!!!


----------



## Drew Mixon (Oct 4, 2007)

sending in my registration. boat wont be ready until march, but we'll fish another boat until then.


----------



## Brant Peacher (Oct 4, 2007)

Nice Drew. Good to have you fishing with us!


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

I'll besending in my registrationand money son as well. Just got to see if my partner wants to fishwith me. If not....I'll br bringing Dawna (fish mangler) Fackrell with me. She is super excited. Look forward to fishing with all you guy's.


----------



## jimmyjams4110 (Oct 20, 2007)

We're having a Kick Off BASH atthe Lucky Snapperin Destin January 9th @ 6:30PM. Expect good eats and some great presentations, including a "Redfish Tournament Strategy" seminar put on by our own Eric Holstman of Redfish U. 

Everyone that wants to come is welcome! Go to our website www.theredfishclub.com , and join our club forum to be on our email list so you can receive our upcoming newsletter.

Jim [email protected]


----------



## roofordie (Sep 24, 2008)

cool


----------



## PaleRed (Oct 2, 2007)

Just want to give up some props to Bay Point Resort for setting up our venues in Panama City and The Ships Chandler for helping us get the word out about the club and with the Tournament Series Kickoff in January. Thanks also to Eric H. for coming to the kick off.

For anyone interested in fishing, please don't hesitate to call us or jump on our fishing forum and ask questions. The tournament series is going to be a blast this year.


----------



## roofordie (Sep 24, 2008)

I'll be there for sure!!!! Father/Son, if Dad can make it.


----------



## fishindad1 (Oct 7, 2008)

Hi from Fishindad1 and Fishinkid1, Looking forward to your season, My son who is 13 and quite an accomplished angler will be sending our registration money in soon. We fish on a 16 foot cc kirkland named Team Screamin Drag. Looking forward to fishing with all of you. Merry Christmas from the Owen Family


----------



## jimmyjams4110 (Oct 20, 2007)

For all that are planning our _2009 Season Kick Off Party / Tournament Redfishing Seminar_, I just wanted to announce that the venue has CHANGED!!!!!

It will be held at the Lucky Snapper in Destin, same time, January 9th, starting @ 6:30pm lasting till 8:30pm. 
They are very excited in throwing this on for us and will have half the restaurant for us, the half where the stage and bathrooms are. 

They are generous enough to offerall participantsa heavily reduced appetizer menu if wishing to munch on something in between drinking.

Further information will be sent via Club Newsletter in the next week or so. To receive a newsletter, go to our website www.theredfishclub.com, and register yourself to our club forum.

Look forward to seeing everyone.

Jim Jimenez

[email protected]


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

Angler's Bar & Grill???????????????

This a new place? where is at?


----------



## jimmyjams4110 (Oct 20, 2007)

> *Brad K (12/17/2008)*Angler's Bar & Grill???????????????
> 
> This a new place? where is at?




Little TYPO there. The2009 scheduleshould say: *Paradise* Bar & Grill, Pensacola Beach, 3/28/2009.


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

Sweet.....That's what I figured. When you say P-cola Beach and Joe Z in the same sentence Paradise is the first place to come up..

Awesome choice of venue!!!!!

Thanks for the response


----------



## jimmyjams4110 (Oct 20, 2007)

For anyone that is wishing to fish with us for the 2009 Season but doesn't have 
a partner yet, please login toour clubforum at www.theredfishclub.com and reply to the "Anyone need a 
partner" thread. There have been many great anglers that have asked me if I 
knew anyone that I could hook them up with for the 2009 season, and I just want 
to make sure nobody is left out.

I hope to see everyone at our 2009 Kick Off Party, January 9th, at the Lucky 
Snapper in the Destin Marina, 6:30 PM. All 2009 information will be discussed, 
2009 Membership & Tournament Entry Dues will be collected, shirt orders, and guest speaker 
Eric Holstman will be doing a special seminar for us on "Redfish Tournament 
Strategy". If you don't know Eric of "Redfish University" yet, check out his website @ http://www.ericholstman.com/. 

There will also be reduced food prices and full bar for all that attend. 
*Everyone is invited*, so bring your friends.

If you need additional information, please email or call.

Jim Jimenez
[email protected]
850-450-4298


----------



## jimmyjams4110 (Oct 20, 2007)

The January 2009 Newsletter is now downloadable from the website, www.theredfishclub.com, if wishing to see what we have in store in the near future. 

This isn't the same club of the last couple of years, I promise this will be our coming out party in 2009, I hope many of you consider joining us.


----------



## jimmyjams4110 (Oct 20, 2007)

I hope many of you are planning on coming to our kick off party on Friday. Guest speaker Eric Holstman is going to giving a very informative seminar for everyone to boot on "Redfish Tournament Strategy".

Everyone is invited, even if you have no intention on joining our club for 2009.

Our website has more details if interested. www.theredfishclub.com

Jim Jimenez


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

Dawna and I will be therefor sure. Can't wait, looking forward to meeting everyone and get some great advice from Capt. Eric.


----------

